# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Κάθεται στην αυγουλιέρα

## Georgiablue

Και να που οι απορίες ποτέ δεν τελειώνουν! Εδώ και λίγες μέρες το αρσενικό ζεμπρακι που έχω προσπαθεί και χώνεται μέσα στην αυγουλιέρα έχει δεν έχει μέσα αυγοτροφη. Για ποιο λόγο το κάνει αυτό; Βολεύεται το διαβολάκι ;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χμμμμ, για βγάλε μια φωτογραφία να δω τη στάση του σώματος του. Υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να προσπαθεί να το κάνει φωλιά. Κατά τα αλλά από διάθεση είναι καλά έτσι; Έχεις παρατηρήσει να φουσκώνει το στέρνο του, να κελαηδάει μελωδικά στη κοπελιά και να την ακολουθεί από κλαδί σε κλαδί;

----------


## Georgiablue

Κωνσταντίνα μου όταν τον ξαναπετυχω θα έχεις τη φωτογραφία. Αυτές τις μέρες την κυνηγάει συνέχεια πηγαίνει κοντά της και πιο κοντά της και αυτη φεύγει!  ::  το τραγούδι μας βέβαια δεν έχει σταματημό! Κελαηδάει πρωί μεσημέρι βράδυ !  Μου έχουν πάρει τα αυτιά τσιπιπιπ ο ένας πιπιπ η άλλη  ::   :Love0034:  Α και τρώμε με περισσότερη όρεξη!

----------


## Georgiablue



----------


## Georgiablue

Στη δεύτερη εικόνα κάθεται και κελαηδάει  ::

----------


## greenalex1996

κοιτα δεν ξερω.. το κανουν π και που τα μπατζις μου.. αλλα θα σου προτεινα οταν δεν εχει φαγητο η αυγοθηκη να την βγαζεις :Ρ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Α όχι, απλά κάθεται πάνω! Αν ήθελε να κάνει φωλιά, θα προσπαθούσε να κάτσει μέσα. Και εμένα πολλές φορές κάθονται στο "δαχτυλίδι" της αυγοθήκης που μένει μόνιμα στο κλουβί, όχι στην αυγοθήκη. Καλύτερα όντως να τη βγάζεις γιατί σίγουρα θα κουτσουλάνε μέσα και θα θέλεις να την πλένεις πριν τους βάλεις φαγάκι!

----------


## Georgiablue

Τη βγάζω απλα σήμερα την έβαλα επίτηδες για να σας το δείξω  ::  πάντα όμως τους την πλένω πριν βάλω μέσα αυγοτροφη ή ο,τι άλλο.. Υπερβολική η μαμά ;  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι, σωστότατη η μαμά! Και εγώ τα πλένω πριν τους βάλω το οτιδήποτε! Εδώ πλένω τις μπανιερίτσες τους πριν τους βάλω νερό για να κάνουν μπάνιο  :trash:

----------


## Georgiablue

Χαχαχαχ χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι η μόνη.  ::  Έχω τύψεις αν ξέρω ότι τους μεταφέρω βρωμιά οπότε πάντα τα πλενω για να κοιμάμαι ήσυχη.!

----------

